
How do companies like Blue Apron/HelloFresh find early adopters? - Apane101
The idea of not ordering food delivery, and not shopping for groceries is new and a discontinuous type of innovation, which requires a change in consumer behaviour.<p>How do these aforementioned companies find their early adopters? Everyone eats, so how do they find people willing to try this?
======
exolymph
Press, advertising, outreach to their networks. The same way you find early
adopters for anything!

